# I ache with no visible injury



## txgroovy (Jun 10, 2012)

My husband left May 29. I've been up and down. This weekend has been one of the worst, I felt as though I was doing better but seemed to have backslid.

We have been married 7 years. We had a wonderful relationship other than busting him cheating and smoking pot at different periods in our relationship. The violence when he drank was not pleasant either. He didn't like to work so that became a huge issue. I began pressuring him to get a full time job when we lost our house to foreclosure. We could not make it on my salary in that house. I even got a new job making more money but still couldn't make all the bills. The day before we were to move I worked and went for drinks with coworkers afterwards. Guess it was my coping mechanism at that time. It upset my husband and that night he left. He got drunk, destroyed some of my things, emptied my bank accounts and took my loaded gun. He started calling me telling me I had 15 minutes to get over to where he was. I was scared so I didn't go. He packed up a trailer, took the money and moved to another state. That same day was moving day and I was left with a mess. One would think all of those things would push me to hate him or get through it easier.. it's not happening. I have to really concentrate on not contacting him. He won't take my calls, or answer my texts. It's an inner battle for me.

I have a tremendous pain with no visible injury. I just want to get through it, but there are times, I don't know if I can make it emotionally. I have no one I am comfortable leaning on or talking to.


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

txgroovy said:


> I have a tremendous pain with no visible injury. I just want to get through it, but there are times, I don't know if I can make it emotionally. I have no one I am comfortable leaning on or talking to.


Incorrect, you have us.


----------



## jenniferswe (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow, what a terrible thing to have happen! It's also scary because he took your loaded gun. I think you're still in shock from what happened. It takes time to process such a terrible event. Extreme stress can cause terrible pain. I've had this happen when I going through a crisis because of my ex. All you can do at this time is take things one day at a time. I have a bad habit of getting ahead of myself then getting overwhelmed. Keep things simple and deal with one task at a time. Believe it or not, things will get better.


----------

